# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I was listening whit my ipods to my second project of dark ambient, industrial ,noise, called* Usine 451*, the first track is finish it's called vanished into black smoke(the track about a demon spirit i crushed and he vanished into black smoke it smell like sulfur afterward how strange), so my good friend and studio guy remastered it and put is flavor as i am a Jackson pollock of noise/ industrial/ ambient, i built the structure, the skeleton, he put is special touch make it a tad more musical since he has a background of a jazzman, i hope the album will be finish sooner are later, he work it in is spare time and he buzy guy so i understand sounds promessing this first track soundz like_* Z'ev meet Nurse whit wound meet tangerine dream. *_I promess has soon has the album finish and my other friend send it on bandcamp you will be the first , you guys of talk classical to hear it, it's a privilege for you folks, goodnight & take good care friends and followers, friendly strangers.


----------

